# amd hd 7850 nd 650 watt. psu price



## aryankratos (Sep 19, 2012)

hi guys this pankaj janghu here from gurgaon...actualy i m so confused between hd 6870 and hd 7850...plz guys help me out to get better gpu...and plz tell the latest pice of both gpu...and i also want to upgrade my psu to 650 wat....plz suggest  mebetter psu with latest price.

my current system configrution is..

intel i5-2400
ram 4gb +2gb=6 gb
19 inch led aoc



and my english is so bad so plz dont mind it


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

HD7850 is better than HD6870.
Price of HD7850 2GB is ~15.6K
Price of 650Watt PSU (i.e. Corsair TX650V2 is ~5.8K)
A cheaper option for your graphics card would be Corsair GS600 @4.6K


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> HD7850 is better than HD6870.
> Price of HD7850 2GB is ~15.6K
> Price of 650Watt PSU (i.e. Corsair TX650V2 is ~5.8K)
> A cheaper option for your graphics card would be Corsair GS600 @4.6K



thnks for ur rply d6bmg...is hd 7850 is future proof or after 2 year i have to buy a new gpu???
 nd  one more thing is tht is real power 650 watt psu is ok with hd 7850????


----------



## desiJATT (Sep 20, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> thnks for ur rply d6bmg...is hd 7850 is future proof or after 2 year i have to buy a new gpu???
> nd  one more thing is tht is real power 650 watt psu is ok with hd 7850????



Yes, HD7850 will be OK for the coming 1-2 years, and will be able to play most games by lowering down settings with time, but remember, it will age, so one day or the another, you will have to change it. 

Next, do you really want that 650W supply? HD7850 will run just fine on a 500W PSU from a respectable company. Consider this - Seasonic S12II 520W or Crosair GS600. Both will be at the same price range, but the Seasonic is 80+ broze and Corsair GS600 is 80+ certified, so the Seasonic one is a better buy.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> thnks for ur rply d6bmg...is hd 7850 is future proof or after 2 year i have to buy a new gpu???
> nd  one more thing is tht is real power 650 watt psu is ok with hd 7850????



Yes, HD7850 should be sufficient for next 2 years.
Real power 650? Don't buy, cause it is overpriced.
Do you want a modular PSU? Then will suggest some.


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 20, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Yes, HD7850 will be OK for the coming 1-2 years, and will be able to play most games by lowering down settings with time, but remember, it will age, so one day or the another, you will have to change it.
> 
> Next, do you really want that 650W supply? HD7850 will run just fine on a 500W PSU from a respectable company. Consider this - Seasonic S12II 520W or Crosair GS600. Both will be at the same price range, but the Seasonic is 80+ broze and Corsair GS600 is 80+ certified, so the Seasonic one is a better buy.



wat u mean by it will be ok only for 1-2 year.... i m investing my 16k rupess on hd 7850 nd on 5.5 on a psu.... nd you are saying maximum 2 years...i dont think its worth my money...bloody hell


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 20, 2012)

wats ur mean guys by only 2 year..... i m spending my 15.5k money on hd 7850 nd 5.5k on a psu....nd you are saying it will b ok only for 1-2 years...i dont thinkk its worth my money...any suggestion plz help me out what to do?


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ everything gets 'old' in the world of gpu and gaming gfx .. you want cutting edge performance after 2years with latest games .. you need to change the gpu if you like to play at highest pssible settings always or have to compromise with gfx settings of the game.

My suggestion is to get a HD7870 @ ~20k and a Corsair CX500v2 @ 3.2k


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 21, 2012)

no i can only spend 15-16k on gpu...so thts y i m going for hd 7850....nd plz tell me can i get 650 watts psu from corsair for 5k from ny online store??


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 21, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> no i can only spend 15-16k on gpu...so thts y i m going for hd 7850....nd plz tell me can i get 650 watts psu from corsair for 5k from ny online store??


check local store


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 21, 2012)

Some days ago my father purchased Sapphire 7850 2 gb from nehru place @ 13-14k


----------



## funskar (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah the prices hav come down from last 10-12days n it will come down more in october


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> yeah the prices hav come down from last 10-12days n it will come down more in october


thts a very gud new for me...is tht mean i need to wait till october...nd funskar bdy r u sure naa tht prize will surely drop???



kapilove77 said:


> Some days ago my father purchased Sapphire 7850 2 gb from nehru place @ 13-14k


i knew it prize will surely drops...i think i have to wait till october thn i will go for hd 7870....tht gpu sounds like a beast


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> yeah the prices hav come down from last 10-12days n it will come down more in october



I second this. AFAIK, price drop will happen soon because of two reasons:
1. rupee is getting stronger against dollar
2. price cuts.


----------



## funskar (Sep 22, 2012)

Prices will drop sooner ..
Now sapphire 7870 ghz editn going 17.5k only..


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> no i can only spend 15-16k on gpu...so thts y i m going for hd 7850....*nd plz tell me can i get 650 watts psu from corsair for 5k from ny online store??*



No. at 5k you can get GS600 though . your Budget is Total ~21k and what I suf=ggested you you willcost ~2k more currently but HD7870s price will come down with newer stock and check out the above deal


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 22, 2012)

WOOOHOOO...can i get hd 7870 at 17.5k from nehru place at this time...or it'll b fair to wait till october???



d6bmg said:


> I second this. AFAIK, price drop will happen soon because of two reasons:
> 1. rupee is getting stronger against dollar
> 2. price cuts.



i m dying to get my hd7870...ok one more qstn guys is 4+2=6 gb ram will b inoff for gaming or i have to upgrade my ram too?


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

6gb should be enough as of now.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

6GB ram is enough for gaming unless you're working with lots of OSes in VM, some large psd/vid/animation files.


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> 6GB ram is enough for gaming unless you're working with lots of OSes in VM, some large psd/vid/animation files.
> 
> View attachment 6985


thnks topgear thts vry gud information u provided


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> i m dying to get my hd7870...ok one more qstn guys is 4+2=6 gb ram will b inoff for gaming or i have to upgrade my ram too?



For general work, 6GB of RAM is more than enough.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ even for a gaming rig 6GB is enough and with modern gfx cards coming with 2-3/4Gb amount of vram will reduce the system memory requirement further.



aryankratos said:


> thnks topgear thts vry gud information u provided



you're welcome


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 25, 2012)

guys i checked local store around here in gurgaon...everybdy have only real power psu...nd saying tht this is the bst psu for me...they dont have corsiar or seasonic psu...shud i go for 650 watt real power psu for hd 7870???


one more qstn guys my motherboard is=== Intel DH61WW ,is hd 7870 will work fine with this motherboard??/?? 
plz rply fast


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

Real Power Pro series PSUs are good and Intel DH61WW is good enough for HD7870.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

1 Motherboard won't have any problem with that graphics card.
2. Real power series PSUs are good. In what price are you getting 650Watt real power?

But real power series is *VERY *old.


----------



## Skud (Sep 26, 2012)

What the age of a PSU series got to do with its performance? It will be a good choice anyway.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

May create issue in case of RMA and the *replacement *policy. You know what I'm trying to mean.


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 1 Motherboard won't have any problem with that graphics card.
> 2. Real power series PSUs are good. In what price are you getting 650Watt real power?
> 
> But real power series is *VERY *old.



actualy i m getting 650 watts real power psu in 4.5k.....bt i dont think ..its pro series...thts y i m lilbit woried abt it



d6bmg said:


> May create issue in case of RMA and the *replacement *policy. You know what I'm trying to mean.



yaa u r rite..i was thinking abt tht...i mean i m spending abt 23k money on all this nd i need to sortout sm issue with storeman abt psu if it wud cause my all system in future.....nyway thnks for advice.....this site is supperb....hats off to u guys


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

aryankratos said:


> actualy i m getting 650 watts real power psu in 4.5k.....bt i dont think ..its pro series...thts y i m lilbit woried abt it
> 
> yaa u r rite..i was thinking abt tht...i mean i m spending abt 23k money on all this nd i need to sortout sm issue with storeman abt psu if it wud cause my all system in future.....nyway thnks for advice.....this site is supperb....hats off to u guys



Please don't use sms lingo.


----------



## aryankratos (Sep 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> please don't use sms lingo.


oh sorry....i'll not use it in future


----------



## aryankratos (Oct 1, 2012)

hey guys i am facing a new problem ...yesterday i went to a local store to upgrade my gpu (hd 7870) bt store man told me that my motherboard (intel DH61WW) is not compatibe with HD 7870 ......what to do guys i need ur suggestions????


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ that store guys is wrong .. your motherboard ie DH61WW is compatible with HD7870 .. just buy the new gfx card and install it by yourself.



aryankratos said:


> well bdy...if you can go to nehru place you can get this gpu at around 17k nd if u cant than everybody will ask you for diffrent prices to pay....tommorow i went to the computer store and he asked me to pay 26k for asus manufactured hd 7870...and i was like stunned than i told him that just give me sapphire manufactured hd 7870 and he said sapphire is so bad dont go with it nd he also told me tht if you need sapphire verssion he wont give me warranty of that card coz sapphire dont have any service center here in gurgaon...i am so dipressed...and guys please dont mind my english
> ?



Sapphire is good  .. don't pay attention to the seller.


----------



## theproffesor (Oct 11, 2012)

your motherboard is fine
and btw at whats the price of your hd7870 
and brand name also!!


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 11, 2012)

The store guy maybe said that because 7850 has PCIe 3.0 bus standard while your motherboard has PCIe 2.0 slots. Don't worry since you wouldn't really see any difference. My motherboard also has PCIe 2.0 and I'm going for 7850. Also I would like to know your 7870's price from local shop.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ heard it's ~17k now but the lowest deal I could find is on FK - they are selling sapphire HD7870 @ ~19k.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

And SMC is selling Gigabyte card at low price. (don't remember whether that is 7870 or 7950)


----------

